# GH location issues with new phone



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Got the new iPhone and I’m constantly getting these texts from GH and getting automatically logged off. All my location settings for GH are correct. UE DD and PM have been working fine. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I got that once, and it was last week. I also got "you're out of your delivery area" once last week too. Strange. Does it go away if you reboot your phone?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Seamus said:


> I got that once, and it was last week. I also got "you're out of your delivery area" once last week too. Strange. Does it go away if you reboot your phone?


Yea I've tried everything it's weird. What kind of phone do u use?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I guess the "I buy Apple, cause it just works." line of thinking, is out the window now?

Take it back.

More fuel for the fire:


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> Yea I've tried everything it's weird. What kind of phone do u use?


iPhone 6s


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I guess the "I buy Apple, cause it just works." line of thinking, is out the window now?
> 
> Take it back.
> 
> More fuel for the fire:


I can't tell if it's an apple issue or 5g network issue or if it's jus my phone. It's a pain in the ass setting up a new phone so I'm trying to avoid doing that again if I can


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> I can't tell if it's an apple issue or 5g network issue or if it's jus my phone. It's a pain in the ass setting up a new phone so I'm trying to avoid doing that again if I can


Do your other gps apps work ok?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

uberboy1212 said:


> Got the new iPhone and I'm constantly getting these texts from GH and getting automatically logged off. All my location settings for GH are correct. UE DD and PM have been working fine. Anyone else having this issue?


I am using Android phone and I had location service problem before. (with UberEats)
Try googling how to fix your location service app issue ... (don't look for GH related issue.. just iPhone location service app issue.)
Follow the guide and see if it fixs.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Do your other gps apps work ok?


I have been getting a few DD missed delivery messages but everything else seems fine. I've only had the phone 2 days



Wildgoose said:


> I am using Android phone and I had location service problem before. (with UberEats)
> Try googling how to fix your location service app issue ... (don't look for GH related issue.. just iPhone location service app issue.)
> Follow the guide and see if it fixs.


Did u have to get a new phone?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> I have been getting a few DD missed delivery messages but everything else seems fine. I've only had the phone 2 days


GH may need to do updates...I'd give it time.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

uberboy1212 said:


> Got the new iPhone and I'm constantly getting these texts from GH and getting automatically logged off.


Why'd you get a new phone?

Was your 'old' one broken?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Why'd you get a new phone?
> 
> Was your 'old' one broken?


My son needed a new phone so I gave him my old one and got the new one for myself.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

uberboy1212 said:


> My son needed a new phone so I gave him my old one and got the new one for myself.


Might wanna trade back ... use the one that works.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

I got that text once yesterday. Got a ping 30 seconds later.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> My son needed a new phone so I gave him my old one and got the new one for myself.


In my house it worked in reverse! The wife and 4 kids were always getting new phones and I got the hand me downs! I did it the wrong way. :roflmao:


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Seamus said:


> In my house it worked in reverse! The wife and 4 kids were always getting new phones and I got the hand me downs! I did it the wrong way. :roflmao:


I admit I used it as an excuse to treat myself to a new phone.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Seamus said:


> In my house it worked in reverse! The wife and 4 kids were always getting new phones and I got the hand me downs! I did it the wrong way. :roflmao:


My work phone is a 2014 sammy note 4...my backup phone is a 2014 sammy note 4.










Maybe, that says something? :smiles:


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> I got that text once yesterday. Got a ping 30 seconds later.


I haven't received a single GH offer this week

I still receive DD offers even though I get the missed offer messages.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> I haven't received a single GH offer this week
> 
> I still receive DD offers even though I get the missed offer messages.


GH has been dead here, too.

DD is mostly low ball offers.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> GH has been dead here, too.
> 
> DD is mostly low ball offers.


Yea most of the DD offers I get are garbage


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

uberboy1212 said:


> I haven't received a single GH offer this week
> 
> I still receive DD offers even though I get the missed offer messages.


Everybody has been dead around here since Trump lost the election. It's weird.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Got a GH offer hopefully that means no more issues. $14/9 mile order that I would have def rejected last week due to the dead miles back home. I accepted though because this week has been sht so far


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Back when I did ride share an UberX when they lowered the rates to garbage, i used to hope that if all drivers declined it the offers would go up. But then I gave up hoping for that because there’s always someone will take garbage.

Last night I must’ve declined 9 to 10 orders in a row before getting a decent one. Near the end of the night I just kept declining orders. I got a Moes order for 7.50 to go 12 miles, but it was 12 miles north which means it’s in the middle of nowhere with no hope of getting any orders and dead mileing back. Decline. A minute later I got a Moes order for six dollars but it was only 1.2 mile delivery so I took it. When I got there and picked up my order, a guy I’ve seen and talked to before pulls up in the old Jeep Wagoneer so you know the mileage per gallon is horrible. After we said hi to each other, I said please don’t tell me you’re taking that seven dollar order up north. He said yeah $7.50 isn’t bad. I mentioned to him he was going 12 miles up and going to have to come 12 miles back for $7.50, that’s 24 miles for $7.50. He said yeah but you’re only getting six dollars. I tried to explain to him that six dollars for 1.2 miles was a lot better than $7.50 for 24 miles but he didn’t get it. That’s why we’re doomed until only drivers That can do math are left.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Back when I did ride share an UberX when they lowered the rates to garbage, i used to hope that if all drivers declined it the offers would go up. But then I gave up hoping for that because there's always someone will take garbage.
> 
> Last night I must've declined 9 to 10 orders in a row before getting a decent one. Near the end of the night I just kept declining orders. I got a Moes order for 7.50 to go 12 miles, but it was 12 miles north which means it's in the middle of nowhere with no hope of getting any orders and dead mileing back. Decline. A minute later I got a Moes order for six dollars but it was only 1.2 mile delivery so I took it. When I got there and picked up my order, a guy I've seen and talked to before pulls up in the old Jeep Wagoneer so you know the mileage per gallon is horrible. After we said hi to each other, I said please don't tell me you're taking that seven dollar order up north. He said yeah $7.50 isn't bad. I mentioned to him he was going 12 miles up and going to have to come 12 miles back for $7.50, that's 24 miles for $7.50. He said yeah but you're only getting six dollars. I tried to explain to him that six dollars for 1.2 miles was a lot better than $7.50 for 24 miles but he didn't get it. That's why we're doomed until only drivers That can do math are left.


How long is a 24 mile round trip (in terms of time) in New York traffic?


----------

